# Crazy L130 problem



## Kspittman (Apr 22, 2021)

Rats got into tractor so my wife bought a used wiring harness from ebay. Repair guy came out and replaced the wiring and did some maintenance. Now mower runs good but one crazy issue. After cranked/running when you turn off ignition it doesn't stop and PTO clutch engages. I replace the ignition switch and PTO switch and it still happening. No voltage is present on the yellow lead on ignition or PTO switch. I bypassed the 12v relay but still does it. 
Stand up do seat switch is not engaged and remains running and PTO engaged. I know it's probably a bad harness but it shouldn't be this difficult to find. Any ideas??


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Kspittman, welcome to the tractor forum.

Use the attached wiring diagram to trace out your problems.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If you still have the original wiring harness, I would match both ignition switch connectors together and check that the wiring colour codes are the same in both connectors and in the same sections of the connector, seems like there is a crossed wire or two.

Was this problem apparent when the repairman finished working on the unit?,surely he would have test run after his repair work?.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

FredM is right........ Sounds like the used harness may have been wired slightly different at the engine plug. Should be a CV23 Kohler engine. They came with either a Smart Spark, DSAI, or Fixed Timing engines depending on the age of the engine. They all 3 wire slightly different at the engine plug. It's easiest to use a terminal release tool to switch them around to match the chassis side of the plug, but you can use the end of a paper clip that has been hammered flat. Pay particluar attention at the engine plug to the locations of the WHITE wire (MAG Kill should not have power at any time) and the YELLOW wire (fuel solenoid power with the key in the run position)









TERMINAL RELEASE TOOL


----------

